
WeWork’s Valuation Has Dropped to $2.9B, SoftBank Says - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-05-18/wework-s-valuation-has-dropped-to-2-9-billion-softbank-says
======
lambentor
I'm quite concerned about WeWork. My office is in a WeWork and the building is
80% empty. Most companies used the flexible cancellation terms to move out in
April or May. With office rents staying stable at best, I'm not sure how many
buildings they will be able to sustain. I'd be quite sad to see them close as
the experience is quite good.

